# Redwood burl vase



## TimR (Sep 15, 2014)

A few months ago, I got a really nice piece of redwood burl from @Mike1950. Less than a week later, I had it trimmed and a waste block on it where it's sat for a while till about a week ago. 

This is the first redwood I've turned, and found it kind of interesting. It doesn't pull curlies like normal wood, but it sands beautifully. 
I needed to stabilize a crack that would have been a possible projectile in the making, so I decided to add a little turquoise for it's decidedly western appeal along with the redwood itself. Like alot of the distressed pieces I tend to turn, every side has it's own character. It appears in the pics to be on the wobbly side, but actually sits quite well, with an adequate base.
A little under 6-1/2" x 6-1/2" and finished with several coats of antique oil and hand rubbed. C&C welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Sprung (Sep 15, 2014)

Beautiful, Tim! I always enjoy seeing your work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 15, 2014)

You really made the best out of that piece- NICE VASE!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 15, 2014)

That's just beautiful Tim, Great form and a beautiful piece of wood...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Sep 15, 2014)

That is an Outstanding vase!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 15, 2014)

Love that form Tim. Outstanding job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 16, 2014)

One word... form.  Okay, that's one word AND an emoticon...but you get the idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Sep 17, 2014)

Very nice piece!


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 17, 2014)

That's a beauty !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks all for the comments. Mike1950...thanks for making such a beautiful piece of wood available.


----------

